
China to launch own encyclopaedia to rival Wikipedia - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-china-encyclopaedia-rival-wikipedia.html
======
Mushi_0
An interesting idea. I wonder how they're going to change consumer behaviour
though; most people just use Baidu and fact-checking isn't common practice. In
university, citations are pretty sloppy and sources are rarely verified. In
other words, the one of Wiki's main value-adds isn't necessarily seen as a
value (yet).

